# Fish ID Please



## chickenboy

Perhaps this post should be in the fishing reports. Anyway I added a rod and reel and a fish to my logo. But I don't know what kind of fish it is. Any fish ID help would be appreciated.


----------



## Part Timer

Thats a amputee fish. It has no pectoral fin! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATX 4x4

Looks like he been shark bit on bottom and red from blood


----------



## Oyster Dog

Chicken fish!


----------



## activescrape

roosterfish.


----------



## poonchum

marlin


----------



## Zeitgeist

It's a Scurtu fish! The specie has only been caught at Rollover Pass


----------



## HTownBoi281

Wow!! Chickenboys even catch red gold fish?? Thats AWESOME!!


----------



## cva34

*simply*

Come on Guy's Its a RED fish.lol...cva34


----------



## Auer Power

cva34 said:


> Come on Guy's Its a RED fish.lol...cva34


Looks like a redfish to me


----------



## justletmein

That's a "Happy Fish" because it's happy that it's last meal was a Chicken Boy lure with Butt Juice on it. Now it can go to the fillet table satisfied with the life it had.


----------



## V-Bottom

I thought it was the bait!!


----------



## patwilson

Fake Fish.....


----------



## Fishwish

Chick fillet!


----------



## jampen

Lead fish based on the bend in that pole


----------



## FISHROADIE

It looks like a drumstick fish to me.


----------



## cd

It's a scarlet red bottom feeder. They like chickenboy lures


----------



## Court

Looks like a happy fish to me.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

One fish two fish redfish Bluefish!!!


----------



## JimD

I think it is the REDFISH that Railbird caught last year and was DQ'ed for problems with the tail fins.


----------



## Team Burns

Red grayling???


----------



## Bull Red

Guppy


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings

Sun burnt mullet!


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Zeitgeist said:


> It's a Scurtu fish! The specie has only been caught at Rollover Pass


Yes is my fish(C&R) ,but you can catch just at ROLLOVER PASS with SAGE ,or G.LOOMIS IMX fly rods,change in spinning rods and to catch this fish you must fish with BASS ASSASSIN CURLY SHAD 2" chartreuse silver glitter and of course with FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4lb.+fluorocarbon leader and crappie jigs.
This year i am trying to see if i can catch this fish with "chicken boy Jr." lures because i like this lures send to me by Joe......

Thanks Joe!!!


----------



## allent2002

It is Nemo's 4th Cousin !!


----------



## The_Outrider

It's a high density "gummy" thunder mullet. Call it the Red "Rocket" Rooster, or Jet Chicken.


----------



## blackmagic

Its gotta be a flounder!


----------



## Zeitgeist

Jean Scurtu said:


> Yes is my fish(C&R) ,but you can catch just at ROLLOVER PASS with SAGE ,or G.LOOMIS IMX fly rods,change in spinning rods and to catch this fish you must fish with BASS ASSASSIN CURLY SHAD 2" chartreuse silver glitter and of course with FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4lb.+fluorocarbon leader and crappie jigs.
> This year i am trying to see if i can catch this fish with "chicken boy Jr." lures because i like this lures send to me by Joe......
> 
> Thanks Joe!!!


Ha ha Jean! Good sport man! This Spring, I want to fish with you at Rollover Pass. I am going to bring my 10ft steelhead rod!


----------



## JONES

Heh...I didnt think you could fish chickenboy baits with a fly rod??


----------



## chickenboy

Yes is my fish. Jean your killing us. You da man.


----------



## spencerk

*chicken chit red*

Looks like a chicken chit red to me...
Thanks form the lures chickenboy! Ordered on Monday during my lunch break and got them yesterday. I can't wait to try them out! Maybe I will get a chance this weekend


----------



## KSigAngler

Croaker


----------



## Jean Scurtu

JONES said:


> Heh...I didnt think you could fish chickenboy baits with a fly rod??


If i have catching white bass,specks,flounder with fly using long spinning rod(not fly rods) ,why you don't think is possible to catch some fish with fly rod and "chicken boy" lures ?????


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Zeitgeist said:


> Ha ha Jean! Good sport man! This Spring, I want to fish with you at Rollover Pass. I am going to bring my 10ft steelhead rod!


Is my pleasure to meet you at ROLLOVER PASS and maybe to catch some nice specks.
If you fish with 10 ft steelhead rod,maybe i fish wit my 16.4 ft .telescopic rod...

Do you sold the fly rods what you girl friend give to you to sale??


----------



## JONES

Ha. Ya got me there Jean. Never tried it.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Jean Scurtu said:


> Is my pleasure to meet you at ROLLOVER PASS and maybe to catch some nice specks.
> If you fish with 10 ft steelhead rod,maybe i fish wit my 16.4 ft .telescopic rod...
> 
> Do you sold the fly rods what you girl friend give to you to sale??


I have 12 left Jean. I will send you a message with a list of what we have. We have a Thomas & Thomas 12', 8 weight that you might want to look at. I spent several hours yesterday dividing the hackle, dubbing, hooks, flash and animal skins. Lots of stuff!


----------



## The Hook Remover Guy

it's a HAPPY FISH


----------



## troutsupport

Nah... that's just one of those pecker fish ;-)


----------



## peckerwood

It's a vermillion deep-throater.Done swallered de hook again.


----------



## TripleGrip

it's red so it has to be a mangrove snapper.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Pink snapper! Looks like a fatal attraction as well. That one's not letting go. When I was in the army we used to call them bunny boilers...


----------



## Mr. Breeze

troutsupport said:


> Nah... that's just one of those pecker fish ;-)


yep, big eyed pecker fish.


----------

